

Angry Birds Turns Five: What We Can Learn from the Franchise’s Success - arielm
http://blog.appfigures.com/angry-birds-turns-five-what-we-can-learn-from-the-franchises-success/

======
MichaelCrawford
temporary success.

The publisher just laid off more than 100 people.

"Don't sit on your laurels". It's not like they didn't have the cash to
develop something else.

~~~
arielm
I don't know if I'd call 5 years "temporary", but considering it all started
from a single app it's quite amazing that they're only starting to lose
traction (as seen in the main graph) now.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
If they're having such a big layoff, I expect the executive staff spent all
their revenue on hookers and blow.

I understand that half off all new US businesses fail in the first five years.
So they're only doing as good as the worse half.

